# WP Internals



## Martin509 (Nov 26, 2015)

Just read an article about software that should open the world of custom roms to windows mobile at WindowsCentral, has anybody played around with this yet? And if anyone has or is going to try and add more models support? (640 please!) 

Thanks guys,

Martin C.

I tried to post link but can't yet :*(


----------



## winphouser (Nov 26, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/windows-phone-internals-unlock-t3257483

http://www.wpinternals.net/

http://www.nokiapoweruser.com/new-t...f-lumia-models-may-lead-to-first-custom-roms/


----------

